# Bean Cellar -Alternative to Lyn Weber



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

My eyes are set on the Lyn Weber cellar but they seem pricy and not available in Europe

https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-glass/

I have just bought spice containers










But don't like the look... any recommendations for a clever cellar ?

Juba


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Juba said:


> My eyes are set on the Lyn Weber cellar but they seem pricy and not available in Europe
> 
> https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-glass/
> 
> ...


Little angular jars?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Little angular jars?












No more like this (actually maybe going for this one )

Juba


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Juba said:


> No more like this (actually maybe going for this one )
> 
> Juba


I got those early on, they are quite nice really. I think the cheapest I found was on eBay, around £27 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I got those early on, they are quite nice really. I think the cheapest I found was on eBay, around £27 if I remember correctly.


I like the design. Sleek. Could not find them available on eBay.

What do you use now?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

L&W ones


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Juba said:


> I like the design. Sleek. Could not find them available on eBay.
> 
> What do you use now?


I ended up getting the LW ones. A total extravagance, I know!


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I ended up getting the LW ones. A total extravagance, I know!


Nice !

Sever Upgraditus, unfortunately no cure yet 

Juba


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you can't find a set of spice jars in a rack online you are welcome to mine for £23 delivered









I didn't keep the original box but I should be ok packing them safely!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tight vac make decent ones


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Test tubes and a rack?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> If you can't find a set of spice jars in a rack online you are welcome to mine for £23 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I ll take them.

Juba


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Test tubes and a rack?


Any racks for those?

Juba


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Juba said:


> Thanks I ll take them.
> 
> Juba


Great









I will message after supper


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here it is @Juba


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Here it is @Juba


Nice

Juba


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Test tubes and a rack?





Juba said:


> Any racks for those?
> 
> Juba


It's highlighted where it says 'rack' (shown in green)


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Test tubes and a rack?


Sorry meant to reply to @jeebsy

Juba


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Juba said:


> Sorry meant to reply to @jeebsy
> 
> Juba


Racks for tightvacs?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Test tubes and a rack?


Yes for the minivac

Juba


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't think they do official ones but you'd likely be able to find some sort of aftermarket solution


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Your spice jar/bean cellars have been dispatched @Juba


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Great Thank you. Just out of curiosity did you find any downside in using those because you have upgraded to the LW?

Juba


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Juba said:


> Great Thank you. Just out of curiosity did you find any downside in using those because you have upgraded to the LW?
> 
> Juba


Not really. 6 jars did us for the day! Although they look pretty good I got it in my head I wanted the LW set and added them to an order for something else at the time.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried vacuvin stoppers? They're designed to prevent air from getting in but I wonder if they'd allow CO2 out?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BaggaZee said:


> Has anyone tried vacuvin stoppers? They're designed to prevent air from getting in but I wonder if they'd allow CO2 out?


The vacuum would gradually reduce as CO2 is produced. I have a delonghi vacuum canister with a plunger in the lid (to show when it's at negative pressure) which gadually raises during degassing. Thankfully I can have it set to automatically purge every 12, 24 or 48 hours so I don't have to remember to do it manually.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I wasn't thinking that I'd bother with the vacuum. A small quantity of CO2 could keep the air from the beans anyway, just that it would allow the excess CO2 to escape.

Would sitting in CO2 adversely affect the beans?

Actually, on this basis, the only purpose of the stopper is to keep insects/dust etc. out. The air won't reach the beans anyway!


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

I dont know if these have been mentioned before but, if you are after a cheap solution for dosing canisters in glass with aluminium lids there are these....

Picture shown is one containing 18gms. Completely full they hold 35gms.

They cost £1 each.










You buy them from Sainsburys.

They come full of herbs or spices which you may choose to use first or you can just chuck the contents and peel the label off and ..hey presto ... glass canisters £1 each ...edit..looking at my own picture you could get one of the varieties for 75p... even better !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well no more Mixed erbs for 20p for me any more....I'll get the posher version in a glass jar.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I need some of those, the cork lid ones are doing my head in as only 2 out of the four stay on the jars to keep an air tight seal


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

I decided to go for these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008BSILN6


----------

